# Musky rod/reel question



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

what should I buy and what pound test?


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Revo toro s60, tackle industries 8.5 or 9 ft rod, 80lb or greater braid.


----------



## matt doyle (Jul 9, 2010)

The last Revo I had lasted almost 2 weeks before I had to put new bearings in it. Definitely won’t make that mistake again. I’d go Daiwa Tatula 200HD all the way. No need for rope weight line when most baitcasters don’t have more than 20# max drag. 60# braid is more than sufficient and you will gain a lot of casting distance by going with 50 or 40. They’re not sharks. You’re dealing with a fish that’s generally under 30 pounds.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

What about gear ratio on reel? 
Do you use a high speed gear ratio??


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

matt doyle said:


> The last Revo I had lasted almost 2 weeks before I had to put new bearings in it. Definitely won’t make that mistake again. I’d go Daiwa Tatula 200HD all the way. No need for rope weight line when most baitcasters don’t have more than 20# max drag. 60# braid is more than sufficient and you will gain a lot of casting distance by going with 50 or 40. They’re not sharks. You’re dealing with a fish that’s generally under 30 pounds.


Bummer your revo didn't last, was it a revo toro version or just a revo bass real? I've worked a revo toro winch, s60, and rocket pretty hard, the s60 is a tank for me, rip with it and burn double 10's for days on end without any issues, just lube up from time to time. I prefer heavy line as it fills the spool up faster, deals with abrasion better around timber and rocks, and gain confidence it takes the abuse from high resistant baits better. Would suck to lose an expensive bait or nice fish with lower lb test with some unseen abrasion vs the higher lb test which might deal better with a similar flaw. I would imagine the distance gained with lower lb test throwing muskie baits would not be significant.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

I have an s60 with 80lb powerpro for when its too nasty out for the fly rod. Solid mid level setup, like burnsj5 said its best not to skimp on the line. Even with nicked 80lb you can launch and lose your favorite lure if you get some backlash. Extra distance is nice but a curse too. Keeping a fish pinned from 200ft away is crapshoot.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I've also had a bad experience with the Toro and switched to Daiwa. Ratio is just like anything else, what baits will you be throwing and how much speed do you need?


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Poohflinger said:


> What about gear ratio on reel?
> Do you use a high speed gear ratio??


I look at IPT (inch per turn), gear ratio, then online reviews. A high IPT, high gear ratio reel may be a good tool for picking up slack ripping rubber or burning small bucktails but get burned out or uncomfortable to use reeling in large bucktails or high resistance baits. If you're looking for a do it all reel find something in the middle. Also usually good deals on the s60 new on eBay if that's what you decide on. Good luck.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I love my Daiwa Lexa 400.... its what I use for bigger lures... and its got the 7:1 high speed ratio, my next buy will be Lexa 300 for smaller lures....when others are getting follows, I'm getting bit! that extra speed does matter (sometimes, these critters are finicky!)

Rods change with lure type as well, bucktails & cranks- go 8'ft at least, 9ft preferred, that extra length helps you in the 8. If your throwing jerks, then a 6-7ft stiffer guy does the trick (I love fishing jerks but haven't hooked up near as much as bucktails/cranks) Good luck, welcome to the obsession


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I also have a Lexa 300 on a 7 ft Med heavy and 400 on a 8 ft heavy action. Use the 300 most of the time. Not as much work. But for heavy lures or in heavy timber I throw the 400. Had the 400 for only a year and the 300 a few months. Like them both and no issues so far. The 400 is a big reel, to me it’s real big..... also I use 50-65 power pro on the lighter rig and 80 on the heavier one.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm running Ambassadeur C3s and a C4, Diawa Lexa 300s with 65 lb Power Pro, and Lexa 400 reels with 80 lb line. For rods I'm using Shimano Sojourn Medium Heavy and Heavy rods along with two Cabelas Predator Extra Heavy models for big rubber.

I also use 100 lb and 130 lb fluorocarbon leaders on all my set ups because those teeth are razor sharp and it handles abrasion a lot better than the braid.

On our lakes lighter setups are ok and perform well. On other lakes, like Lake St Clair, heavier, longer set ups are highly recommended.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

I second the use of Shimano Sojourn or Compre rods, won't find a better rod for the price. I would stay clear of the toro, had too many buddies burn them up in a season. Go with a Shimano Calcutta B, things are indestructible and if you put a power handle on it you can fish almost any bait. Don't skimp on the reel or terminal tackle, you'll be very upset when you realized you should've spent the extra $


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I run a Revo 60 with 80lb. Suffix 832 on a St. Croix Mojo heavy 8’6” rod. For casting and Abu 7000’s on Ugly Stik med. heavy Tiger rods with Power pro 100lb. for trolling.


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, guess I'll throw in my $.02. A lot of good recommendations here but it also depends on your budget. It's not too difficult to wrap up over $ 500 on just a single muskie rod and reel. If your more budget minded like myself, I'll agree with TopRaider, tough to beat the Shimano Sojourn for a rod in that price range. I own MH Sojourn and it has performed well. Also fish with St. Croix Triumph and Mojo rods. As far as a reel goes, I use the Shimano Cardiff.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Old School, here, & stuck on round reels. Have had very good luck w/“reasonably” maintained Abu C3s. Low tech - fishing partner calls them coffee grinders - but they are relatively inexpensive & almost infinitely rebuildable. The only lefty available when I bought. Went crazy this season & switched out 1 for a Calcutta D. Smooth, fast reel.

Rods are St Croix Premiers, 6’9” to 7’6”. Short by today’s standard but “handy” in a small boat w/no storage. Test drove a 9’ Big Nasty: Incredibly versatile but occupied a lot of space in the little boat & did not care for the palming grip. Maybe a move to 8’ or 8’6” Premier next season.

Still working off bulk spools of Cortland Spectron, 50# & 65#. Singlestrand wire for jerks, fluorocarbon for almost everything else.


----------

